# New In Today !



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

New in today and straight on my wrist.

One new O&W Mirage, courtesy of our very own RLT Watches. Looks absolutely cracking - couldn't wait to get it on the wrist.







No piccies yet as don't have the digicam to hand.

Great stuff Roy - thanks a lot for the service, and as always, these things just have a habit of looking so much better on the wrist.









Bit of a problem with the 710 now though - very indifferent about this one - can't quite put my finger on it







She normaly indulges my watch habit, much in the same as I indulge her NEXT habit, especially if funds are OK.

Rather took the shine off it a bit


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

She'll come round to it.

It's a great watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My wife dislikes most of my watches,except for my RLT4,and 4 special


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> My wife dislikes most of my watches,except for my RLT4,and 4 special


 That's one classy lady.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I told her I designed the special


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Now I have got a problem.









Love the watch, big, looks the bizzo, accurate (zero loss/gain in three days) spent day one on oiled leather (brill), day two on NATO Bond (fan dabby dozi), now back on oiled leather (NATO looked dirty - so washed it, can't disgrace the Mirage with a dirty strap now can I







)

710 sees all the strap changing and general fussing and asks "Do you like it?"

"Yes," I says, "it's a marvellous watch." all suspicious like. "How much?" says she, I tell her. "Oh" she says. "We might have a problem then." Then she hands over, what looks like a very, VERY familiar, white, largish watch-sized box.
























Then the bombshell: "I meant to have this ready for Father's Day, but it only arrived on Tuesday, the same morning that one did. I was keeping it as a surprise till you got home in the evening, but you opened your's first."

















It's 11:40 (the Mirage says so) the 710's gone to bed and I am sat here with a very familiar, large, white, watch-sized outer carton box, I have a Mirage on my wrist, telling me it's time to open the box, or go to bed - and I can't open the box.

Stupid sod aren't I









Because when I do, one of them has to go.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why?


----------



## Tim B (Feb 21, 2004)

You MUST open the box and tell us what's inside!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What's in the box George







??????????????????????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on, come on...You know you want to...









Jason


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One of the reasons I was having a watch clear out was to make a determined effort to get the watch I really wanted - THE ONE - for me at least. This sale of the "crown jewels" in part with a donation from joint finances might just have been enough.

Believe it or not (sad bugger that I am) there is am Omega catalogue in our loo in the book rack. Yes - we have a book rack in the loo (its the only place I can get some peace and quiet some times) and yes, sometimes I sit there looking at an Omega catalogue.







Pick up this catalogue and it only opens at one page - SM300.

Anyway, I made a choice: I could not justify the expense of SM300. I wanted an auto SM, so I would not have been satisfied with a quartz SM, so I thought the best bet, was to get the Mirage. I would have a cracking watch (which it is), a keeper (we will come back to that), and a couple of other watches which I would like to hang on to, although I would let them go if it was sensible (Omega F300 Constellation, Omega vintage SM auto).

Anyway, er indoors has almost certainly just done the same as I just have - i.e used some of her own savings/disposable income with a donation from joint finances. So both of us have drawn from joint finances - and some of it will have to go back.










So, what's in the box?

Don't you just love 710's? Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em!









Better than I had hoped - Omega SM300 GMT in white.

Jeez I love that woman - but she has given me a right dilemma.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

That's a nice Dilemma to have, ......sell the kids and keep both the watches and your brilliant 710


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> Better than I had hoped - Omega SM300 GMT in white.
> 
> Jeez I love that woman - but she has given me a right dilemma.


 So there is an O&W for sale then







?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just looked closer in the red box - didn't notice before.

Little note - "Thanks for being our Dad - George, Martin, Amy"










Sniff..

Suppose that's selling the kids out of the question then?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> Just looked closer in the red box - didn't notice before.
> 
> Little note - "Thanks for being our Dad - George, Martin, Amy"
> 
> ...


Yep................but you could rent them out


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

For rent - 3 kids

1st, George, answers to the name of "Oi!!!", just about house trained (18) and weaned (if I can wean him off my ale now, that would be something!)









2nd, Martin, answers to the name of MAAAARRRRRTTTTTIIIINNNN!!!! Totally house trained (14) (i.e. totally house trained his mum into picking everything up after him). He thinks he can sneak the odd can of ale without my knowing, but then he also thinks I don't know where his stash of sweeties is.









Last but most expensively, Amy (12)









Won't answer to me at all! Answers to her mother's rallying call of "Shopping!" instantly. Has trained an almost 'Pavlovian' response in me though: to get in the car and drive miles to find her and bring her home. This response is normally triggered by the words "Oh but Daaaaad....."

Break my heart to let them go, but there they are...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that George, made my day! Good luck with the watch dilema, just stop eating for a while you'll save enough to top the funds back up!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

George, with a family like that, you have riches beyond compare


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, here they are: First up, what I thought would be my Top-Watch for the foreseeable future.










Next up, what I know is "The One" - thanks to a delayed Father's Day, three great kids, and a wife I continue to underestimate to my absolute shame.










Thanks sweetie.









I guess I have to change my signature now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice George


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations, both are nice watches.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice watches









Try the SMP on a Bond Nato


----------

